# Frage zum Compactsieve 2



## Corny80 (26. Aug. 2012)

Hallo!

Mein neuer CS läuft jetzt seit ein paar Tagen als Vorfilter für meinen TF 25. Bis jetzt ist das Wasser keinen Deut klarer geworden, sogar trüber.  Was mache ich falsch? Ist die Verweildauer zu kurz? Ich muss das Ding jeden Tag mindestens zweimal reinigen, da es nur das Sieb ist, geht das noch so gerade. Aber es bringt bis jetzt absolut nix, scheint sogar contraproduktiv zu sein. Ich versteh das nicht. Ich habe einen eher kleinen Teich (max. 12000l, eher weniger) mit normalem Fischbesatz (nur 2 große Karpfen, sonst nur kleine bis mittelgroße Fische), habe genug Pflanzen (auch Unterwasser, deswegen auch kaum Fadenalgen, das ist das einzig positive im Moment) und sonst ist auch alles ganz normal. Für diesen Teich habe ich jetzt 2 Filter plus UVC (alles zusammen für schlappe 470 Öcken) und trotzdem nie dauerhaft zufriedenstellendes, klares Wasser. Höchstens mal für ein paar Tage. Dauernd diese Schwankungen, mal trüb, mal weniger trüb. Letztes Jahr war das besser, einziger Unterschied sind diese zwei Karpfen (Spiegel- und Schuppen, ca. 40-50cm, was ja jetzt auch keine Monster sind). Die können doch nicht allein der Grund für die Misere sein,oder? 
Na ja, ich warte noch etwas ab, CS läuft wie gesagt erst seit ein paar Tagen. Aber ich befürchte,dass sich nix ändern wird...
Hab momentan echt keinen Spaß mehr an meinem Teich, verständlicherweise. Das tut einem nur in der Seele weh, wenn man sich das ansieht. Nach all den Mühen und Kosten, die man dafür investiert hat. :?


----------



## robsig12 (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*

Hallo,

der CS kann auch keine Schwebealgen raus bringen. Dafür ist das Spaltsieb zu grob. Es dient halt für die Vorfilterung der groben Schmutzteile vor einer Biostufe wie z.B. __ Hel-X

Krenne deinen Teich nicht, aber meist hilft bei den Schwebealgen höherer Flow, mind. 1x Stunde durch den Filter, und eine gute (wenn möglich) Tauch UVC.
Nur wegen dem CS wird das Wasser nicht klar werden.


----------



## meinereiner (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*

Hallo Corny,

Hab mal ein bisschen suchen müssen bezüglich des TF25. Da sind zwei grobe Filterschwämme drinnen.
Aus meiner Erfahrung (hatte lange Jahre eine Biotec 10) blieben die Schwebealgen eigentlich nur in den feinen Filterschwämmen gut hängen. Diese mussten dann auch immer alle drei bis vier Tage ausgedrückt werden, damit da wieder was durch ging.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Olli.P (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*

Hi Corny,

wie wär's wenn du deinen Teich mal im Unterforum Mein Teich und ich mal etwas genauer mit ein paar Bildern vorstellst......... 

Denn auch nach dem durchsuchen deiner Statistiken, konnte ich bislang hauptsächlich nur Problemfragen von dir finden................. 

Daher gehe ich erst einmal davon aus, das deine beiden Karpfen den Boden nach fressbarem durchwühlen und dein __ Sterlet dann durch das ständige rum schwimmen, den Rest erledigt; sprich den aufgewirbelten Dreck und Mulm im ganzen Teich verteilt......... :smoki

Daher wäre die einfachste Alternative die Karpfen wieder abzugeben, denn so wie ich das aus deinen Beiträgen herauslese, ist das Problem ja erst mit dem Einzug der Karpfen gekommen.............


----------



## Nori (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*

Wie schon richtig erkannt wurde macht das CS den Teich nicht klarer - er soll nur dem TF25 als Vorfilter dienen, damit die Reinigungsintervalle des Hauptfilters länger werden und so nicht ständig in die Biologie eingegriffen werden muss durch das ständige Reinigen.
Was du allerding noch machen könntest wäre die recht groben blauen Matten (ich nehm an die sind PPI 10) gegen eine PPI 20 und eine PPI 30 zu tauschen.
Welchen UVC verwendest du?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Lurchi77 (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*

Die zweite Matte ist relativ fein, die erste etwas gröber (kenne aber die PPI nicht).

Ich empfehe dir eine 40er Filtervliesrolle zu kaufen und die passend zuzuschneiden (auf das Format der blaien Matten). Dann auf jede Matte ein Vlies legen. Das Vlies holt auch den feinen Schmodder aus dem Wasser und setzt sich dementsprechend auch schnell zu, auch wenn ein CS davorgeschaltet. Darum meine Empfehlung, gleich ne ganze Rolle zu kaufen.


----------



## Beeee (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*

Huhu...
mach an den Auslauf des Filters (z.B. Wasserfall...) eine Damenstrumpfhose... das is ein sehr günstiger Feinfilter... einmal die Woche wechseln fertig. Ich sag nich das es alles rausholt aber es bleibt auf jeden fall ne menge hängen.
Gruß Beeee


----------



## Corny80 (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*



Nori schrieb:


> Wie schon richtig erkannt wurde macht das CS den Teich nicht klarer - er soll nur dem TF25 als Vorfilter dienen, damit die Reinigungsintervalle des Hauptfilters länger werden und so nicht ständig in die Biologie eingegriffen werden muss durch das ständige Reinigen.
> Was du allerding noch machen könntest wäre die recht groben blauen Matten (ich nehm an die sind PPI 10) gegen eine PPI 20 und eine PPI 30 zu tauschen.
> Welchen UVC verwendest du?
> 
> Gruß Nori



mir wurde hier der cs empfohlen,weil er den teich klarer machen soll. das war doch mein problem in meinem letzten thread. warum sollte man sich sonst einen zweiten filter holen? nur damit man den ersten filter nicht mehr so oft reinigen muss?? was ist denn das für ein schwachsinn? jetzt muss ich diesen blöden cs jeden tag 3-4 mal (!) reinigen. toll!!
außerdem ist das wasser jetzt noch deutlich trüber als vorher, das ding verschlimmert die situation also nur noch und ich muss jetzt jeden tag dieses blöde sieb reinigen. 
ich habe also jetzt deutlich mehr arbeit durch den cs und trüberes wasser. aber das kann ja nur daran liegen,dass die verweildauer im tf25 jetzt viel zu kurz ist (viel kürzer als vorher), der kann jetzt also fast gar nix mehr filtern, weil das wasser viel zu schnell wieder rausfließt. aber ich konnte den durchfluss ja nicht auf einen 1 1/4´´-schlauch reduzieren, wie mir gesagt wurde. also ging es ja nicht anders. das mitglied "doc" hier hat auch den cs plus tf25, allerdings die stärkere pumpe (8000er, meine 6000er), aber sein teich ist auch größer. bei ihm fließt das wasser aus dem cs aber nicht durch zwei filtereingänge in den tf, sondern über ein dn 75-rohr direkt von oben in die hintere kammer.
aber das würde bei mir doch auch nix ändern,oder? wäre der durchfluss bzw. die verweildauer dann anders?
feinere matten (ppi 40 oder so) werde ich mir sowieso noch holen, die kosten ja nicht viel, im gegensatz zu diesem cs.
was soll ich jetzt machen? ich habe jetzt einen filter mehr, dadurch deutlich mehr reinigungs-arbeit und trüberes wasser. wie bitter ist das! 
es haben doch viele hier den cs als vorfilter. wie ist das denn bei euch? ihr habt euch den doch nicht nur geholt, damit ihr den hauptfilter nicht mehr so oft reinigen müsst, sondern, weil ihr bessereres, klareres wasser haben wolltet,oder nicht? 
wenn bei mir die verweildauer kein problem wäre, wäre das wasser bestimmt besser. aber so scheint es eindeutig contraproduktiv zu sein.


----------



## Nori (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*

Jetzt beruhig dich erst mal - und übrigens etwas langsam mit deinen Ausdrücken wie "Schwachsinn" !.

Ein CS allein wird dir nie sauberes Wasser liefern - das ist ein Vorfilter, der im Gegensatz zu den üblichen Schwammfiltern in Sekundenschnelle gereinigt ist und der somit den Hauptfilter entlastet.
Trübes Wasser produziert er bestimmt nicht und an der Verweildauer in deinem Hauptfilter ändert er auch nicht viel - ist egal ob du mit 1,25" gepumpt oder mit 2x1,5" in Schwerkraft in den Filter gehst.
Er ist indirekt natürlich schon für klares Wasser weil du eben nicht ständig am Hauptfilter rummachen musst und dadurch die Biologie ständig neu einlaufen muss.
Ob du eine 6000-er, eine 7500-er (wie ich) oder ne 8000-er (wie Doc) verwendest ist egal.
Wie lange läuft dein Filter jetzt so umgebaut?
Was ist mit dem UVC? 
4 mal am Tag den CS sauber machen, sowas hab ich noch nie gehört - wenn es mal viel Dreck im Teich ist, dann 1 mal am Tag im Normalberieb kann man den auch mal 2-3 Tage gar nicht reinigen.
Wenn das jetzt nur zu Anfang ist, dann sei froh - dann kommen durch den stärkeren Flow mehr Schwebstoffe in den CS - das wird aber dann weniger werden.
Wie oft machst du den das Sieb sauber - ich mein jetzt nicht den Schmodder rausnehmen, sondern richtig das Sieb reinigen - ich mach das alle 4-6 Wochen - jeden Tag das Sieb abwaschen ist schlecht!

PPI 40 ist zu fein, nimm PPI 20 und PPI30.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*

also das läuft jetzt seit letzten mittwoch so. heute ist das wasser extrem trüb, gestern als es dunkel war und ich die beleuchtung anmachte, war es echt schockierend. so macht eine unterwasserbeleuchtung überhaupt keinen sinn.
na ja, wenn das jetzt noch besser wird (ich mich nur noch gedulden muss), dann wäre das ja ok, aber irgendwie bezweifle ich das stark. aber du kennst dich besser aus, hast mehr erfahrung.
also an der verweildauer kann es nicht liegen,ok.

das sieb ist jeden tag mehrmals sehr dreckig, mit modder u.a. dann muss ich es doch reinigen. man kann sagen, dass wenn ich es nicht alle 10 stunden reinige, läuft das wasser durch den überlauf. und das soll es ja nicht. dann reinigt der ja gar nix mehr.
es ist bei mir momentan leider wirklich so. ich muss das sieb jeden mind. 3 mal reinigen. das würde dich (euch) doch auch nerven,oder? wenn sich das noch ändert, und ich dann nur noch höchstens 1 mal am tag reinigen muss, und sich das wasser im teich verbessert, hätte ich damit kein problem.
wie lange sollte ich noch abwarten, d.h. wann MUSS eine verbesserung da sein?


----------



## Basti2468 (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*

mal ganz davon abgesehen ob der Spaltfilter das Wasser klarer macht oder nicht - ist es doch gut, dass er soviel Schmodder raus holt. Die ganze Biomasse wird so aus deinem Teichsystem entfernt und steht den Algen nicht mehr als Nahrung zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nori (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*

Die Frage ist doch auch von was wird der Dreck denn so aufgewirbelt, dass deine Pumpe den Schmodder in den CS transportiert.
Vielleicht doch deine neuen Bewohner???
Wie gesagt man muss zwischen Dreck vom Sieb nehmen und Sieb reinigen unterscheiden.
Ich nehm das Sieb nur zum Reinigen aus dem Gehäuse - den Dreck nehm ich mit den Fingern raus.
Wenn man dem Sieb die Möglichkeit gibt etwas Biofilm anzusetzen, dann wird die Durchlässigkeit auch etwas geringer und das Teil filtert noch feiner.

Wenn das Sieb tatsächlich so stark verschmutzt ist, was wäre dann erst ohne das CS - dann kannst deine Matten jeden Tag reinigen und die Bioballs alle 3-5 Tage rauswerfen - das ist erst recht nichts.

Gruß Nori


----------



## troll20 (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*

Hallo



Corny80 schrieb:


> Mein neuer CS läuft jetzt *seit ein paar Tagen* als Vorfilter für meinen TF 25.



glaubst du an Wunder die über Nacht geschehen?
Der CS kann nur das Filern was größer ist als sein Sieb durchläst.
Und auch nur dann wenn es in den CS gepumpt wird.
Gib dem Filter und dem Teich Zeit.
Um so mehr der CS mit dem Rest raus filtert, um so weniger steht den Algen als Nahrung zur verfügung und dann wird es auch klarer in deinem Teich.
Wenn du das etwas beschleunigen willst kannst du die Fütterung fürn ne weile einstellen, den Algen sind auch Futter für die Fischis (außer für Stör und ähnliches)

mfg rené


----------



## Corny80 (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*

ok, dann werde ich ab jetzt den modder mit der hand vom sieb nehmen und es nicht mehr so oft (mit dem schlauch) reinigen. mal sehen, ob sich dann was ändert. die fische werde ich ab jetzt nur noch jeden 2.tag (statt jeden tag) füttern. 
der dreck wird dann wohl am meisten von meinen beiden karpfen aufgewirbelt. bei kois ist das dann doch auch so,oder? gibt ja viele leute, die einen reinen koi-teich haben. die brauchen ja eine high-tec-filterung!


----------



## Lurchi77 (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*

Hast du mal deine UVC geprüft? Ich hatte meine UVC vor drei Wochen abgebaut, und eine Woche später hatte ich die Idee, man könne ja mal die Unterwasserpflanzen etwas zurückschneiden...

Ergebnis: Der Teich hat sich binnen weniger Tage in einen Tümpel mit 10cm Sichttiefe verwandelt und das Vlies, das ich oben angesprochen habe, hat sich binnen 2 Stunden (!) komplett zugesetzt. 

Also UVC wieder angeschlossen und zwei Tage später hatte ich wieder klares Wasser.

Weiß nicht wie alt deine UVC Lampe ist aber vielleicht ists Zeit für nen Wechsel?


----------



## karsten. (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*



Corny80 schrieb:


> ............beiden karpfen aufgewirbelt. ............


Hallo

was heißt das , dass es eine Schlammschicht gibt ....:shock    ?

bis die sich irgend wann mal mineralisiert hat und der entstandene "Dünger" vollständig ausgetragen wurde ,wirst Du immert wieder mit den Algen leben müssen !



Corny80 schrieb:


> ............, die einen reinen koi-teich haben. die brauchen ja eine high-tec-filterung!



eben 

was unterscheidet denn Dein Teich davon 

die Bepflanzung oder das du zu den Karpfen noch andere Fische hältst ?

ich habe es möglicherweise übersehen oops , hast Du schon mal Bilder gezeigt ?

Compactsieve 2 ist ein brauchbarer Vorfilter oder ein Alleinfilter für "ohne Besatz"D  
für klares Wasser aber musst Du sicher noch aufrüsten 

wie schön erwähnt wären aussagekräftige Bilder gut 

mfG


----------



## Doc (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*

Ich lad gleich mal Bilder hoch ... vll. wirds dann verständlicher ... habe aber ein paaaaaaar Schwimmpflanzen 
Der Filter mit dem CS2 davor sollte locker reichen!


----------



## Corny80 (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*



Doc schrieb:


> Ich lad gleich mal Bilder hoch ... vll. wirds dann verständlicher ... habe aber ein paaaaaaar Schwimmpflanzen
> Der Filter mit dem CS2 davor sollte locker reichen!


so sehe ich das allerdings auch. bei meiner teichgröße und mit nur 2 großen fischen drin, sollten 2 filter plus uvc sowas von reichen für klares wasser. 


gestern war es deutlich klarer, dass ich mich schon etwas gefreut hatte. hatte aber schon befürchtet, dass das nicht lange anhalten wird. und genauso war es auch. heute ist es wieder viel trüber. 
worauf sind eigentlich diese starken schwankungen der wasserklarheit zurückzuführen? wenn die filterung nicht gut genug wäre, müsste es doch dauerhaft zu trüb sein bzw. wenn die filterung ausreicht, müsste es dauerhaft klar sein. es sei denn man vergisst zu reinigen oder sowas. aber das tue ich ja nicht.
also diese ständige veränderung ist mir ein rätsel. erlebt jemand ähnliches bei seinem teich?


----------



## sbecs (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*

Hallo,
der Einbau einer weiteren Filterstufe hat auch immer etwas mit Flowverlust zu tun,du hast bisher nichts davon mitgeteilt wo und wie der CS2 direkt eingebaut wurde.Solltest du wie ich vor 2 Jahren auch mal den CS2 AUF den bisherigen Filter gestellt haben verliert vielleicht wie bei mir damals deine Pumpe an nötigem Durchfluss. Bei mir z.B. war das damals sogar so stark dass die Nitritwerte im Teich anstiegen ohne dass ich dafür anfangs eine Erklärung hatte und erst nachdem ich gemessen hatte dass aus dem Filter top Wasser kam wurde mir klar dass im Teich schneller Abbaustoffe angesammelt wurden als der Filter verarbeiten konnte da der Durchfluss von ca. 10000l/h auf geschätzte 4000l/h eingebrochen war. Also vielleicht mal Wasserwerte testen, gerade Ammonium,Nitrat,Phosphat und Nitrit, wenn du kannst sogar Sauerstoff und evtl. mal die Teichttechnik überprüfen, also wieviel deine Pumpe pumpen soll und auf welcher Höhe dein Filter vom Wasserniveau aus gesehen steht, vielleicht ist das ja ein Ansatz. Wie auch schon vorher mal erwähnt ist es ja ein Zusammenhang, das was du im Sieb findest muss ja vorher im Teich gewesen sein, also existiert dort eine dicke Schicht (mehrmals täglich reinigen des CS2) mindest. von Schlamm womöglich sogar anderem "Dreck"(Futterreste,Kot etc.) was alles in allem ja nicht wirklich gut für die Fischis ist. ALso bevor die Sekundärprobleme mittels UVC bekämpft werden sollen erst einmal an die Ursachen denken und vor allem erkennen ob es denn nun Schwebealgen sind die es trübe erscheinen lassen oder einfach der "Dreck" von Monaten denn dieser wäre dann wirklich ein Problem, die ALgen eher weniger. 
Letztendlich solltest du froh über die Abscheidung durch den CS2 sein denn dieser Dreck wäre ja sonst unweigerlich im Filter und würde bis zur nächsten Reinigung langsam abgebaut werden müssen, k.a. wie groß dein Filter ist aber das bedeutet ja nur im optimalsten Fall dass ständig neuer Dünger für Algen produziert würde __ egel wieviel du jetzt fütterst.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*

Wozu Nitrat und Phosphat messen? Das gibt doch keine Aufschlüsse auf die Filterleistung?!


----------



## karsten. (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*

aber möglicherweise über vorhandene "Altlasten" oder Baufehler
deren Auswirkungen die Filteranlage überfodern........


----------



## neuemmendorfer (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*

...das ist korrekt. Hatte es in Zusammenhang mit einem verminderten Flow gesehen und da hilft das natürlich nicht weiter.


----------



## Corny80 (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*

also der cs2 steht vor dem filter, ca. 5cm über dem einlauf in den kammerfilter. das ist der tf25 von zac wagner. das wasser vom cs2 fließt über 2 eingänge (beide 1 1/2 ´´) in den tf. 
heute ist das wasser wieder klarer, würde sagen auf ner skala von 1-10 (1=perfekt, 10=trüber gehts nicht mehr) ist es heute stufe 4. also ok, aber nicht gut genug.
heute sind die feineren filtermatten angekommen (ppi30), werde sie gleich reintun.  mal sehen, wie es weitergeht...
das sieb scheint heute weniger dreckig zu sein.


----------



## Corny80 (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*

sollte ich die matten nach unten reindrücken oder locker oben drauf lassen?


----------



## sbecs (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage zum Compactsieve 2*

Also grundsätzlich sollte man all die genannten Wasserwerte überprüfen vor allem wenn man Probleme am Teich hat da diese natürlich Aufschluss über den angestrebten stabilen Kreislauf geben, jede Störung an diesen Werten hat seine Ursachen und nur wenn man die "bekämpft" oder zumindest erkennt kann man größeren Problemen vorbeugen. Desweiteren sagt der Nitratanteil schon sehr viel über die Leistungsfähigkeit des Filters aus vor allem wenn noch dazu Ammonium und Nitrit gemessen wurde denn Nitrat ist schließlich das Endprodukt aus der Filtertätigkeit und Phosphat sollte man ebenfalls kennen denn neben Nitrat mit der wichtigste Algendünger. Bevor man also den oft gehörten Rat nach UVC annimmt vielleicht mal nach Gründen für evtl. Algen (sofern es denn welche sind) suchen denn diese abzustellen oder zu minimieren bringt größeren und vor allem nachhaltigen Erfolg.


----------

